# Ogólne > Badania >  czy to zapalenie płuc?

## Nie zarejestrowany

zrobilam badanie płuc... na wyniku mam napisane:
nasilone zageszczenie pneumo lub bronchopneumoniczne o częściowo zlewnym charakterze w polu dolnym płuca prawego. Prawy kąt przeponowo-żebrowy zatarty lecz bez czytelnej obecności płynu. Nieco silniej wyrażony jest również rysunek w sąsiedztwie dolnego bieguna wnęki lewej. Pozostały miąższ płucny bez zmian ogniskowych. sylwetka serca w normie wieku.

od ponad tygodnia mam gorączkę, słabo się czuję, nie mam ochoty do jedzenia, boli mnie trochę w klatce... 
Co mam rozumieć przez ten wynik?

----------

